# Config GForce2MX400



## BobMarley (7. April 2002)

Hi !!!    
    
Ich habe die Elsa Gladiac 511TV [GFORCE2 MX400]!    
Nach der install habe ich alles config aber wenn ich zwieschen die Konsole umschalten will hängt er sich auf und bleibt nur ein Schwarzes bild!     
Liegt bestimmt an der config der Krafikkarte!    
Was mache ich falsch?    
 
    
 

Thx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

*hmmm* Also ich habe eine GForce II MX drin und benutze die Referenztreiber von NVIDIA und habe keine Probleme damit.
Hast Du die Treiber installiert und dann auch umgeschalten bzw. die Konfiguration Deines X-Servers neu eingerichtet?


----------



## BobMarley (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> **hmmm* Also ich habe eine GForce II MX drin und benutze die Referenztreiber von NVIDIA und habe keine Probleme damit.
> Hast Du die Treiber installiert und dann auch umgeschalten bzw. die Konfiguration Deines X-Servers neu eingerichtet? *


  
  
  
  
  
 
also ich install Suse7.3 textmodus  
install  standart ohne office packet 
(las aber denn nvidia standart kernel und modul weg!!!) 
alles gut  
danach config. ohne x11(nur netzwerk sound drucker) 
starte yast und install dann denn kernel und GLX 
(NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2880.suse73.i386.rpm) 
(NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-2880.suse73.i386.rpm)  
sind das die richtigen??? 
ich denke das das soweit alles richtig ist 
 
dann rootkonsole  
switch2nvidia_glx 
sax2 
(fragt nach enable 3d) 
no 
so jetzt kann ich alles einstellen 
was muss ich hier achten? 
hier habe ich dann das prob das ich  meine karte nicht sehen kann!!!! Was muss ich wählen als alternative? 
Was fehlt mir noch oder was mache ich falsch? 
Wie mache ich genau weiter? 
 
HILFE HILFE


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. April 2002)

1. Das sind die richtigen Treiber.
2. Habe ich auch gemacht, bis auf switch2nvidia.
3. Bei der SaX2 Installation kannst Du ganz normal Deine Karte auswählen (hier: GForce II MX 400). Sollte ohne Probleme gehen.
4. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann sollte doch eine Anzeige (Warnmeldung) von SaX2 kommen, warum er den X-Server nicht starten konnte. Was seht da drin?
5. Achten solltest Du die Frequenz Deines Bildschirms und das Du auch den richtigen Bildschirm nimmst, nicht das Du eine zu hohe Auflösung machst, sonst kackt er Dir auch ab.


----------



## BobMarley (8. April 2002)

hhhhhhhhmmm

 GForce II MX 400 ist nicht zum auswählen da!Das ist ja das prob!!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. April 2002)

Dann mach mal bitte eine Neuinstallation des X-Servers inklusive der NVIDIA Treiber die bei der Distribution dabei sind.

Starte SaX2 und konfiguriere (sollte jetzt aber mal gehen). Wenn dies nicht geht, dann installiere die neuen Treiber von NVIDIA und lies Dir unter */usr/share/doc/packages/nv_glx/XF86Config.sample*  die mitgelieferte Beispielkonfiguration für den X-Server durch und passe sie an oder benutze sie. Danach wieder SaX2 starten und überprüfen ob alles geht.

Das ist jetzt mein letzter Vorschlag, denn weiter fällt mir auch nichts ein.


----------



## BobMarley (10. April 2002)

*mx400*

   
geht nicht!
habe versucht /sbin/lspci
dann kommt 01:00.0 VGA comp contr:nvidiacorp nv11
mit sax2 -p 
chip: 0 is ->              1:0:0 0y10de 0x110 AGP nv
da musste doch noch nvidia geforce 2mx stehen oder?
mit sax2 -q startet er aber bei der grafikkarte auswahl muss ich wieder passen weil die geforce 2mx nicht zum auswahl stäht.
da ist doch mein prob oder?
fehlt mir eine lib oder so?


mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Das die GeForce nicht von lspci ganz richtig angegeben wird ist nicht weiter tragisch.
Im Sax2 solltest Du nach dem nVidia GeForce Treiber (nv) gucken.
Der Treiber differenziert nicht zwischen GeForce 1,2 oder 3.

Welche Version vom X-Server hast Du laufen?
Ich weiss grad nicht wie's beim 3er mit der GeForce-Unterstützung aussieht, aber der 4er kanns auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BobMarley (10. April 2002)

*xfree86*

mit xdpyinfo | grep release kommt 4020000
musste 4.02 sein!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Du hast die aktuellste Version des X-Servers laufen, die 4.2.0
Wie bereits erwähnt sollte da ein Treiber namens NV von Hause aus dabei sein. Und eben dieser Treiber ist der GeForce-Treiber.
Wenn der Treiber garnicht aufzufinden ist, dann würde ich behaupten, daß SuSE mal wirklich merkwürdige, weil unvollständige, Pakete packt.


----------



## BobMarley (10. April 2002)

*GFORCE2 MX400*

 
das ist doch jergenwie,nee  
ich habe versucht mit eine riva 128 und das geht ohne prob, auch mit nvidia chipsatz!!!
langsam geht mir das echt auf die eier no bull!!!
werde mal ein mail an suse schreiben!!!
ich frage mich was macht einer wo überhaupt kein plan von comp hat?


----------



## BobMarley (11. April 2002)

*Re: GFORCE2 MX400*

Was konnte ich noch versuchen???


----------

